# How many of you think Lakers are better than Rockets?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Defend Rockets

Jeff Van Gundy said, Artest score only 21 points a game last season. His offense is underrated. You need to double team Artest.

KG can't defend Yao. Bynum can stop Yao?

Rockets are deep.

Bench:

Battier
Landry
Mutombo
Barry

Rockets are planning to trade Brooks/Head/future first rounder and #32 and picks from Grizz to get a point guard.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think the Lakers are better than the Rockets


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If you're expecting an unbiased result, you have probably come to the wrong forum.

However, I still believe a healthy Lakers will beat a Healthy Rockets 68.5% of the time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ Dude what are you smoking Chris?!?!?!

71.2%.....duh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You're the one smoking something as you couldn't even complete a simple ctrl-c of my name... :wink:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it's fairly even with coaching on the side of the Lakers if both teams are healthy. If the Lakers can make the Bynum/Gasol C/PF combo actually work.. Then it's no contest in favor of the Lakers..

But injuries plague both teams last season.. If Yao goes out for his yearly vacation, or T-Mac for that matter than it wont matter how many defensive minded players Houston gets.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gasol > Scola

Yao > Bynum

Kobe > T-Mac

Artest = Odom

Alston > Fisher

Battier > Sasha

Landry > Walton

Mutombo > ?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Not me. Lakers struggled against Houston without Artest. Artest, Bsttier and them will have Kobe shooting 15%


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Seeing as how nobody has seen either of these teams play at full strength, how can anyone seriously answer this question?

I think people are sleeping on how good Andrew will be this year though, and if he and Pau work well together at the 4 and 5, we'll be very, very tough to beat.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Assume that Bynum is at 100%,
Lakers have better starters, but Rockets have better benches.

Remember:

Rockets win 22 in a row, then add Yao and Artest.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Proper English BallScientist never use


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Bynum and Gasol need the ball. Artest, Battier etc will smother the Lakers ball handlers and force Kobe to shoot 45 times a contest


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uh...Bynum does not need the ball. He was producing what he did last year without getting any plays called for him


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Uh...Bynum does not need the ball. He was producing what he did last year without getting any plays called for him


Every player needs the ball to score. You can't score without the ball. What Bynum gonna get all his points on O boards?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sometime it was the offensive boards. Sometimes it was him being in perfect position for a lob and you HAD to give it to him. Sometimes he was the fail safe for the lesser players on the team. They seemed to have designated plays for everyone else except him because they were so used to having a lame duck center.Yet when Bynum went down Kwame was getting way more touches amazingly enough.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

However you want to put it it won't be there against Houston


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

what wont be there?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

the lobs, the "bailouts", he'll get plenty of chances to get o bards with all the bricks being shot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Assume that Bynum is at 100%,
> Lakers have better starters, but Rockets have better benches.
> 
> Remember:
> ...


I'd agree with that. 
But remember: 

Lakers make it to the Finals, then add Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

King George said:


> Every player needs the ball to score. You can't score without the ball. What Bynum gonna get all his points on O boards?


So your theory is that they need the ball, and that the defense of thier perimeter players is going to prevent us from making a post entry pass? Com'on now. Obviously they need the ball to score, but they don't need it to be effective. The fact that who ever is guarding them won't be able to help on Kobe is reason enough to have them on the floor. Not to mention 2 seven footers patrolling the paint on the defensive end. 

The Rockets now have two of the top perimeter defenders, but unfortunetly they play the same position. If Battier and Artest are on the floor together, either one will play the 4 and guard Pau, or T-Mac will be off the floor. These guys are good, but don't kid yourself, Kobe's torched both of them on many occasions.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Silk D said:


> So your theory is that they need the ball, and that the defense of thier perimeter players is going to prevent us from making a post entry pass? Com'on now. Obviously they need the ball to score, but they don't need it to be effective. The fact that who ever is guarding them won't be able to help on Kobe is reason enough to have them on the floor. Not to mention 2 seven footers patrolling the paint on the defensive end.
> 
> The Rockets now have two of the top perimeter defenders, but unfortunetly they play the same position. If Battier and Artest are on the floor together, either one will play the 4 and guard Pau, or T-Mac will be off the floor. These guys are good, but don't kid yourself, Kobe's torched both of them on many occasions.


Nobody will have to help on Kobe, Artest/Battier will lock him down anyway. Kobe will still shoot 35x for20 percent like he did last season. Bynum didn't do much in thsoe 2 games he played against Houston and he didn't do anything in those 2 games he played against Boston either.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

King George said:


> Nobody will have to help on Kobe, Artest/Battier will lock him down anyway. Kobe will still shoot 35x for20 percent like he did last season. Bynum didn't do much in thsoe 2 games he played against Houston and he didn't do anything in those 2 games he played against Boston either.


ok, this is going nowhere fast. if that's what you really think, go right ahead.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Silk D said:


> ok, this is going nowhere fast. if that's what you really think, go right ahead.


Fact : Bynum played in 2 games against Houston and scored a total of 10 points.

Fact : Kobe averaged 33 ppg on 40% shooting in 3 games against. And averaged a whopping 29 shots per in those 3 games.

What exactly is going to be any different?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King George said:


> Fact : Bynum played in 2 games against Houston and scored a total of 10 points.
> 
> Fact : Kobe averaged 33 ppg on 40% shooting in 3 games against. And averaged a whopping 29 shots per in those 3 games.
> 
> What exactly is going to be any different?


Seriously...are you gonna make it that easy? How about Kwame was the starter in both the games you mention. How about both games were within the first 2 weeks of the season when Bynum was just trying to get in a groove.

So the first game the Lakers were losing by a lot and Kobe brought them back to almost win it.

48%FG for Kobe in game 2 in which the Lakers won

Third game was the best D for one game I ever saw on Kobe. Shane had a hand in the face on every shot of Kobe's. It happens, and HOU was riding a huge wave of confidence from their win streak


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried to take the high road. DaRizzle got it covered, but let me slam it home.

Those first two games, Andrew played a whopping 18 min/game and attempeted a whole 9 shots. He was still fighting for PT, and not one single play was called for him. So there's one thing that will be different.

Pau Gasol was in Memphis, so that will be different.

So the season opener, not only is Pau still in Memphis, and Andrew stuck behind Kwame, but Lamar is not in the line-up either. These were the days before anyone knew who Sasha and Jordan Farmer were too. So Kobe has essentially no other weapons on his team, we're down by a lot, and he shoots us back in the game. 45 pts on 32 shots isn't too shabby. Even by the second meeting, about two weeks into the season, most of the above still applied, yet we won. Kobe dropped 30 shooting 48% from the field. Back then Kobe had no other options on his team, so THAT will be different. He was also the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd focus of the Rockets D, and he still had good games.

The last game I'll give to you. Kobe sucked. I don't want to take anything away from Shane Battier, but I've seen Kobe torch him too many times to call it anything more than a bad shooting night by Kobe. Is it possible that he'll have another bad shooting night like this the next time they meet? yes. Is it likely? probably not. 

I feel like I've over-analyzed this. I give up. If you're banking on Battier, Artest, or any single player "shutting down" kobe, well best of luck to you. Let me know how it works out...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Rockets might win regular season, but with Tmac on the team, I'm willing to bet they will not make it out of the 1st round of the playoffs again.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Neither Battier nor Artest are worthy of being called a Kobe stopper, and much less having us worry that he'll somehow shoot 20% against Houston from now on. They might've had *some* success against him in *some* meetings, but I really don't think that they'll somehow find a way to lock him down for 4 meetings in the season and x meetings in the postseason just because they're paired on the same team. I'm especially not as high on Artest's D (which is not close to his DPOY season, imo) after watching him play this season (but that's probably because he lost interest playing for the Kings and was unhappy/injured). He was also a raging lunatic on offense in the games I watched, forcing shots and trying to take things into his own hands, more often causing the loss of his team rather than helping them win. I thought that could change, had he come to LA, since he and Kobe have a mutual respect and we have Phil, but he'd still be an anigma of sorts and after seeing the measly value the Kings got in return, I'm kind of glad we didn't splash out and gave them Lamar for him (and possibly taken on Thomas' horrendous contract).

Regarding the trade itself, I think it's great for Houston (and for Sactown too, since they've made it clear that they're going to retool - trading Bibby, locking up Udrih for a longer period of time and now this). For Houston, it's basically a no risk, high reward type of trade. If the "loco" Artest shows up, they can trade him next year... if, however, he plays like he's capable of, the league better beware.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Plastic Man, I would love to agree with you. However, if Posey was able to keep Kobe down a bit, I don't see how you can sit there and say with all the confidence in the world that Artest can't slow him down.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Assume that Bynum is at 100%,
> Lakers have better starters, but Rockets have better benches.
> 
> Remember:
> ...


The Rockets don't have a better bench. Landry won't be back for Houston, leaving their bench at Barry, Battier and possibly Mutombo. Meanwhile, the Lakers have Farmar, Vujacic and Ariza.

Phil Jackson historically owns Rick Adelman, and the Rockets haven't won a first round series since when?

It's comical how some people are now saying that the Rockets are the best team in the West. I'll take the Lakers over them any day of the week.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

After what I saw from the Lakers in the Playoffs i'll say THE LAKERS ARE the SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE. That was also without andrew bynum in the middle


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I tried to take the high road. DaRizzle got it covered, but let me slam it home.
> 
> Those first two games, Andrew played a whopping 18 min/game and attempeted a whole 9 shots. He was still fighting for PT, and not one single play was called for him. So there's one thing that will be different.
> 
> ...


Battier and Artest will shut Kobe down. That whole well Bynumw asn't getting his number called, well if he was never getting his number called how u know he can even play?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King George said:


> Battier and Artest will shut Kobe down. *That whole well Bynumw asn't getting his number called, well if he was never getting his number called how u know he can even play?*



Because we watched him play in every game that he was in...very well? Maybe? Ya think? Possibly? Could be? :thinking2:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Because we watched him play in every game that he was in...very well? Maybe? Ya think? Possibly? Could be? :thinking2:


Nah, that would make too much sense.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Because we watched him play in every game that he was in...very well? Maybe? Ya think? Possibly? Could be? :thinking2:


Please take a stance and stick with it. One minute Bynum never got any plays ran for him, all his points came off of putbacks, lobs and bailouts. Then the next minute he's an offensive juggernaut. Make up your minds.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WTF are you talking about??? He had a major impact in games without him being the focal point at all. What is it that is so hard to understand for you? How about you reread my earlier posts on how he accomplished influencing the game again, maybe you forgot.

He is CAPABLE/WILL BE an "offensive juggernaut". He was tearing it up whenever he got an opportunity to do so. Leading the league in FG% helps too...just a thought...maybe its relevant, who knows?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BTW, I cant figure you and the posts Ive read of yours King George...Give me some background on you if you dont mind..

Favorite team(s)?
Most hated team(s)?
Age?
Location?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't see the impact. He got Tyson Chandler numbers basically. Should we expect Tyson Chandler to dominate if he had actual plays called for him? What about Beidrins?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, but the reading comprehension in this thread is just bizarre. That or the worst display of spin doctoring I have ever seen. Are you just trying to aggravate people? Goto the beach and kick over some kid's sand castle or something.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King George said:


> I don't see the impact. *He got Tyson Chandler numbers basically.* Should we expect Tyson Chandler to dominate if he had actual plays called for him? What about Beidrins?



OOO Sorry but go directly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200....


Sorry, but over here we watch the games, not the box scores...Oh and you are sooooo right about Chandler...I mean him and Bynum must be twins separated at birth!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Also
Chandler Bynum
11.8pts -- 13.1
11.7reb -- 10.2
1.1Blk -- 2.1
62.3FG% -- 63.6%
59.3FT% -- 69.5%
*35mpg -- 28mpg * 


Yeah, they are sooo similar...Bynum also got his rebounds with better rebounders on his team than Chandler. He also exceeded in every other category in 7 min less time and also during the first chance he had at a decent amount of PT in the NBA..so similar


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Also
> Chandler Bynum
> 11.8pts -- 13.1
> 11.7reb -- 10.2
> ...


Bynum also attempted more shots per game even in 7 fewer minutes. Fewere minutes or whatever stats are similiar. Should Chandler get more touches? What about Beidrins in GS?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lakers are still better then the Rockets. Rockets just may have a better bench then LA. But i honestly think Yao is over rated and if the Lakers were to face Houston in a playoffs series LA would take it in 6 MAX.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I see this happen often on here and other forums, where posters use Bynum's 13 & 10 averages as evidence that Laker fans overhype Bynum. However, these numbers are misleading. As it was pointed out, Bynum didn't play big minutes early on and he was not really sought out offensively. However, as time went on, players and coaches began to trust Bynum more and he was rewarded with more minutes. I don't have the exact numbers, but I think he averaged 17 & 13 when he began to get those minutes. He is a different beast from Chandler and has a good offensive repertoire. He also schooled some good big men along the way, including Chandler, Biedrins, and Kaman.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King George said:


> Bynum also attempted more shots per game even in 7 fewer minutes. Fewere minutes or whatever stats are similiar. Should Chandler get more touches? What about Beidrins in GS?


Yes Chandler shot 7.7 times and Bynum 8.5 so a 0.8 difference. With that 0.8 shot he scored 1.3 points. So if that was a full shot extra then it would be 1.6 points...which is awesome if you didnt know.

BTW who the **** cares about what GS and NO bigs are doing...totally irrelevant


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So I'm guessing we are assuming the healthiest season in Rockets history? Where do these trolls and gimmick posters come from? They come in packs now, we get 3 for the price of one.
Until the Rockets advance, until they prove to me something then I will believe in them. No matter what we are the defending WC Champs, I don't see that changing this coming season for obvious reasons.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh god...here come BallScientist with his wisdom...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a sudden urge to rent Into the Blue. What's that all about?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> So I'm guessing we are assuming the healthiest season in Rockets history? Where do these trolls and gimmick posters come from? They come in packs now, we get 3 for the price of one.
> Until the Rockets advance, until they prove to me something then I will believe in them. No matter what we are the defending WC Champs, I don't see that changing this coming season for obvious reasons.


Man, please. It's okay to assume Bynum will comeback and be dominant and that he Kobe and Gasol can all play well together, but it's so wrong for anyone to think someone can actually beat the Lakers? Stop being fanboys for once and see what happens. Kobe just played like the second full season of his career, Bynum had a serious injury. odom has had injury problems as well, so that talk about Houston's injuries is doo doo talk.


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit (Oct 18, 2006)

King George said:


> Man, please. It's okay to assume Bynum will comeback and be dominant and that he Kobe and Gasol can all play well together, but it's so wrong for anyone to think someone can actually beat the Lakers? Stop being fanboys for once and see what happens. Kobe just played like the second full season of his career, Bynum had a serious injury. odom has had injury problems as well, so that talk about Houston's injuries is doo doo talk.


You're favorite team is the lakers? I find it kind of odd that your defending the Rockets over them. And on your above point I agree.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

King George said:


> Not me. Lakers struggled against Houston without Artest. Artest, Bsttier and them will have Kobe shooting 15%


You do realize that neither Bynum nor Gasol were playing in any of those games Houston won at the end of the season right?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Is someone really arguing that the Lakers can't beat the Rockets because Kobe won't be able to make an entry pass? As if no other Laker can handle the ball? Who is going to defend Gasol? Who is going to defend Odom?

Here's a fact for you: Tracy McGrady averaged 16.7ppg and shot 39.5% against the Lakers. So who is getting shut down?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Preaching to the choir :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, the Lakers are better than the Rockets.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Its sad, when our own guys turn on us lol, well actually he was never properly inducted to our forum.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

T-Mac has one good eye;

Yao has one good ear;

Andre Bynum has one good month in his career;

Kobe has one good season without Shaq.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> T-Mac has one good eye;
> 
> Yao has one good ear;
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you. GTFO!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I love to hate you BallScientist...BTW my sister says hi!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I hate the lakers, but they are better than the rockets without a doubt.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that as of right now, the Lakers are better than the Rockets.

But we gotta see how the Rockets mesh, and if Artest can be under control, and injuries (Yao, Tmac, Bynum) etc...

But if i had to put money one on, i'd pick LA.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Plastic Man, I would love to agree with you. However, if Posey was able to keep Kobe down a bit, I don't see how you can sit there and say with all the confidence in the world that Artest can't slow him down.


James Posey didnt do it ALL by himself, Bostons help D also help contained Kobe, it was like they was running a Box and 1. James Posey is a good defender but to give him all the credit for the Finals is ridiculous. Boston play better team D than anyone i have ever seen. maybe better than the 72-10 Bulls team.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

i wont even consider this until a certain T-Mac lead team gets outta the 1st round. adding Artest doesnt guarantee anything, hes just as likely to pout and cause distraction as he is to contribute. King George loves to say that nobody knows how Bynum and Gasol mesh but he doenst mention the impact of having Artest can do to a team for better or worse


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If the Rockets had a solid 4 then I would say id be close...but if you look at the match ups, the Lakers are obviously the better team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

IDK how Odom will play at SF for you guys, since it would help to have a nice 3pt shooter out there.

Factors like that i think will make it closer than some fans think (again, depending on injuries and chemistry and how Artest fits).


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The most people vote Rockets to win 65+ games this season.

Front court Benches, need more defense.
Landry
Artest
Mutombo

Back court Benches
Francis - back to old form?
Trade Head/Brooks/First rounder for two more players


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please find these "most people" and get back to us


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The most people wish Ballscientist wouldn't post anymore, doesn't mean it's going to happen.


----------

